# silverstreak uv blade baits?



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

im looking for the silverstreak vib"e" baits.. it shows a contact for them in catchmorefish.com but i cant seem to find them on that site or any others.. anyone been able to find these? or a possible location 

thanks 
lcb


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Is the company vib e,silverstreak,or something else? Silverstreak sounds like a color to me!


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

silverstreak the same company that makes blades and spoons


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Craig has them http://erieoutfitters.com/test.htm


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

thank you!!


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Guys I used this bait this spring and did real well up by the Islands with them. Firetiger Pink squirrel were my best colors but purple boxer was good too.


----------

